# mixed goodies



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jordi Savall. Lachrimae Caravaggio*

*Hesperion XXI.
Jordi Savall
Ferran Savall
Festival de Maguelone, 2012.*

I am not sure if it is medieval or rennaissance music, but is absoluteli stunning! I have read that Jordi Savall has done a marvelous job in this field for many years. I look forward to dig deeper into this field. 
And it is much bether for relaxation,afterthaughts ans meditation than all the new age meditation cds that you can find, that must be a big industry.
The beaty lays in the music, the tones from each instrument, and the voices. Very good sound, and slow respectfull filming.
A GEM!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Stabat Mater - Gioachino Rossini*

Anna Netrebko, Marianna Pizzolato, Ildebrando d'Arcangelo, Matthew Polenzani. Coro and Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia conducted by Antonio Pappano at the Salzburg Festival 2011.

Last post for tonight, but it is a good one, I think. I am enjoying it a lot, but it is more opratic than other stabat maters, naturally with Rossini. Fantastic performance, and a joy to hear-watch


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major Mitsuko Uchida piano*

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons conductor
Proms festival 2013, London
Royal Albert Hall

Eminent playing. And I really like this concerto.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bedřch Smetana Má Vlast (My Home Country)*

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vyšehrad 0:00
Vltava (The Moldau) 17:32 
Šárka 33:04 
Z českých luhů a hájů (From Bohemia's woods and fields) 44:38 
Tábor 58:50 
Blaník 1:12:59

These is one of the works I knew a little before my interrest for classical music took off, and what a mountain of a work. National romantic, but not over the hill. The music just describes Smetanas memories and impressions of some landmarks in the czech republik. I love the work, and think this performance submit all aspects very well. 
Harnoncourt sometimes does magic, and he is close here.

The film producer is awake and follow the music and the little things that happens.

Really reccomended!


----------

